# Masterbuilt Propane Smoker vents



## wklkjn (Jul 25, 2016)

I've got another question.  (of course).

My Masterbuilt, 2-door smoker has (2) round vents for incoming air - one on opposite sides down low.

It also has the vent at the very top back of the unit.

I've not yet figured out what I'm supposed to do as a general rule?

I play with the vent openings, but quite frankly, I have no idea what I'm doing.

Do I open the 2 bottom side vents all the way, all the time and keep the top exhaust vent almost closed?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jasper7 (Jul 25, 2016)

wklkjn said:


> I've got another question.  (of course).
> 
> keep the top exhaust vent almost closed?


No, keep top vent open, at least 50% but 100% is better.  Smoke circulation is necessary to keep creosote from forming on your food.  Bottom vents provide oxygen to your burner and smoking wood, so they should be open as well.  Hope this helps.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

I keep all the vents open 100% on my propane smoker.

Control the temp with the burner control.

Al


----------



## hillbilly jim (Jul 27, 2016)

I've got the 44 inch propane model and had the same problem. The four slots that make up the exhaust vent equate to a hole diameter of 2, 1/2 inches. that's not nearly enough. 

I installed a 6 inch double male stove pipe with a damper in it. I have more than enough draft now.













LL.jpg1.jpg



__ hillbilly jim
__ Jul 27, 2016


















LL.jpg



__ hillbilly jim
__ Jul 27, 2016


----------



## kazoo (Aug 30, 2016)

Jim,

Where did you purchase the 6 inch double male stove pipe with a damper?  I've looked practically everywhere on line for it.

Thanks.


----------



## meatstick (Dec 20, 2016)

Kazoo said:


> Jim,
> 
> Where did you purchase the 6 inch double male stove pipe with a damper?  I've looked practically everywhere on line for it.
> 
> Thanks.


Kazoo, any luck finding the stove pipe with damper yet?


----------



## jason stump (Dec 26, 2016)

Kazoo said:


> Jim,
> 
> Where did you purchase the 6 inch double male stove pipe with a damper?  I've looked practically everywhere on line for it.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm just speculating here, but I'm thinking he used these two parts to make the damper. (Searched the part number on his piece)

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/16725/products/Stove-Pipe-Dampers.html?d_id=65642

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/16...-Stove-Pipe-Crimped-Both-Ends.html?d_id=65642

Hope this helped if you didn't find one.


----------

